# Independent Trading Co. Offers New IND40RP Unisex Raglan Pullover Sleeve Hoodie



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A unisex raglan-sleeve pullover hoodie, #IND40RP, offered by Independent Trading Co., is made of 7-ounce 55% cotton/45% polyester with a jersey-lined hood and raglan sleeves in a contrasting color. 

It has nickel eyelets, flat drawcord, and 1x1 ribbing at the cuffs and waistband. There’s a front pouch pocket, twill tape on the neck, and split-stitch double-needle sewing throughout. 

Sizes range from extra small up to 2XL. Colorways include a gunmetal heather or charcoal heather body with contrasting color sleeves and hood in army heather, classic navy heather, burgundy heather, and royal heather. There also is a gunmetal heather body with charcoal contrasting sleeves and hood. Check it out at Mens Raglan Pullover Hooded Sweatshirt | Independent Trading Company.

Printer’s Note: Unlike many Independent styles, the fabric face is not 100% cotton, and this garment is not discharge friendly. Be sure to test before screen printing.

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

